# Funniest Photo!



## Tarra

Its always great to capture a funny picture of our feathered friends!
I think it would be fun to share those moments and make everyones day a little better 

This is my favorite funny photo, look at those faces!! XD


----------



## ollieandme

bahaha! that is so gorgeous. Eclipse is like "oh yeah!" and Echo's real shocked looking. love it! i'll look for my funniest to upload later  fun thread idea!


----------



## Amz

Hahaha that's priceless! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tarra

Echo is like "What the heck man?!" XD


----------



## CaliTiels

Echo: "Uh oh. I think Eclipse is having one of those moments again... "


----------



## garynmonica

That made me pee a little. :rofl:


----------



## Tarra

Lol oh good! XD


----------



## Mezza

BAHAHAHAHA! That is too funny.

Its almost a photo bomb pic! Love it. 

Echo has a 'What the...' look going on. PRICELESS! :rofl:


----------



## lperry82

Lol that is too funny


----------



## KellyLee51

Ohhh I love that! Haha


----------



## vampiric_conure

Eclipse looks like a Raver having a grand old time and Echo is like 'Whoah man...cut down on the coffee...'


----------



## Tarra

Lol yeah xD they are always acting crazy. Thats why i love tiels, they have such fun personalities :3


----------



## steph84106

HAHAHAHAHA!!:lol::rofl: I'm dying over here! What an awesome moment ...lol


----------



## Clair

I posted this funny one a while back. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=35986&highlight=twins


----------



## Tarra

Ohmygosh that is an adorable picture!


----------



## Loopy Lou

That picture is fantastic Tarra, made me seriously LOL 

I love this pic of my Echo. I feel like Smokey's constantly looking at her thinking "How undignified!" Although this was taken during a shower


----------



## garynmonica

Is there an award for longest neck on a cockatiel?? I had to post this, He gets excited when the school bus stops to drop off my son in the afternoon and stretches way up to see over the rose bushes!


----------



## Tarra

OHMYGOSH Frisbee is the most hilarious tiel ever! I'm gonna cry laughing xD

And Loopy Lou thats so cute! Your Echo is so cute  and Smokey too xD


----------



## steph84106

LOL Frisbee would def. win that award.... I'm leaving this thread open for my morning coffees ... I need a good laugh when I wake up... 

Great idea for a thread!

And Tarra, I thought you'd like to know that the hubby saved your funny pic as my screen saver lol ... He saw how I died when I saw it :lol: That pic was the first thing I saw when I opened my laptop with my coffee!


----------



## Tarra

Don't spit coffee everywhere!!! XD


----------



## Herbie's Mum

LOL! They look like a comedy duo!


----------



## Annie

Tarra said:


> Its always great to capture a funny picture of our feathered friends!
> I think it would be fun to share those moments and make everyones day a little better
> 
> This is my favorite funny photo, look at those faces!! XD


Wahahahaha!!! I read everyone's comments on this photo and I thought, "how interesting that everyone is imagining their own 'captions' for this photo because my 'captions' are completely different!" The way I see it, Eclipse is sneezing and Echo is being all like "see, see, didn't I TELL you to put on a sweater before you went to the party? And did you listen??? Nooooo. And now look at who's coming down with a birdie cold.....(continues to nag incessantly) 

Actually, one contest could be coming up with original captions for the same photo the way they have it in the newspaper.


----------



## Tarra

Haha i know!! They'll be motivational captioned photos, heck its a screen saver now might as well make a matching mouse pad xD


----------



## Hecken

Woodstock playing Peek-a-boo with me!










Loving everyone elses photos!


----------



## Tarra

Hahaha so cute!!!


----------



## dearblythe

HAHAHA. that is so funny, and not to mention CUTE!


----------



## RowdyTiel

Lol! I love this thread xD


----------



## Tarra

It was the best idea xD


----------



## hanna

BWAHAHAHA this made me spit my coffee back into the mug, hahahaha
how adorable and priceless capture.


----------



## EvilLeia

I'm thinking one of Lil' Johns famous "YEEEAH!" As a caption here...


----------



## Tarra

Ohmygosh xD


----------



## sunnysmom

Loved the photos. They all made me laugh. Maybe this could be an idea for the photo of the month contest? Funniest tiel photo?


----------



## garynmonica

*Mom, are you talking about me on the forum again??*


----------



## ollieandme

awww! what a cutie


----------



## Tarra

Si cute! So cute! SO CUTE!


----------

